# Super bright 100watt safelight...



## rob91 (Aug 30, 2008)

It's as bright as you'd imagine. I'm reflecting it off the top corner of the wall, but it still gets the room pretty bright, darker than the two other darkrooms I've worked in. I imagine this is no good...am I right?


----------



## compur (Aug 30, 2008)

I wouldn't use it.

I use only enough light so I can see what I have to see and only use it
when I have to.


----------



## Smilemon (Aug 31, 2008)

My safe light is under 5 watts. Its almost not enough but I'm used to the dark.


----------



## rob91 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm starting to understand, thanks.

So I bought 6 100 watt safebulbs off ebay that I guess I can't use. Really, what's the point of such a bulb? They give off so much light. Your darkroom would have to be enormous...


----------



## JC1220 (Sep 1, 2008)

Do a fog test.

If you are working in a small bathroom it will be too much light.

If you have a room 8x10' or larger, get a Thomas Safelight, it's like working in the daylight.


----------

